# top cap



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi, with a caad 10, can we use something like that : 

https://www.charliethebikemonger.co...p...-loads-of-colours-damned-light-1700-p.jpg


instead of SI top cap??


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't see why not. You just need to get an M6 taper bolt.


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

I believe you would need an different compression plug since the FSA cap does not have a center bolt to provide preload. Instead it has treads on the actual cap.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

yes I think I would need an expender.. like this : Extralite Ultrastar 2 Expander : Fairwheelbikes.com

or maybe I would be okay with that: KCNC Expander Plug : Fairwheelbikes.com ???

thanks


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I replaced the SI cap with the Token top cap with no problem on my Six 13.
... but you still need the star fangled nut or something similar.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

jlandry said:


> I replaced the SI cap with the Token top cap with no problem on my Six 13.
> ... *but you still need the star fangled nut *or something similar.



:nono: No star flange nut on the CAAD10. It has a carbon steer tube. So, you must use an expander plug. This is from Cannondale.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

ziscwg said:


> :nono: No star flange nut on the CAAD10. It has a carbon steer tube. So, you must use an expander plug. This is from Cannondale.


so i really need an expander.. exemple: Extralite Ultrastar 2 Expander??

or maybe you know something cheaper and light ?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

ziscwg said:


> :nono: No star flange nut on the CAAD10. It has a carbon steer tube. So, you must use an expander plug. This is from Cannondale.


Sorry. I was talking about my Six 13.

It has a carbon steerer and has a star fangled nut. (original) I know because I removed the original and replaced it with an other SFN.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a starnut in my carbon System Six fork too. Cannondale has a specific tool that drives the starnut 40mm down the steerer tube. The starnut would be the support of the lower stem bolt and a topcap/insert for the upper stem bolt. They used this method on the older model bikes.

For the CAAD10, you can use any compression plug for a carbon steerer.


----------



## EvenKeel (Jul 31, 2011)

moralleper said:


> I believe you would need an different compression plug since the FSA cap does not have a center bolt to provide preload. Instead it has treads on the actual cap.


I don't believe the stock FSA top cap has any headset load bearing properties, it simply screws on the top of the steerer. The compression plug has its own separate separate nut that is used to tighten/loosen the compression plug and provide preload for the headset.


----------

